

Fibers and Threads in node.js - karterk
http://bjouhier.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/fibers-and-threads-in-node-js-what-for/

======
voidr
I stopped reading here: "callback pyramid of doom."

I can't take any article about Node.js seriously, that comes from someone who
can't chain callbacks properly

~~~
uniclaude
You're being too hard, and OP seems to be able to chain callbacks properly. He
is the author of streamline.js[1], so he must know a thing or two about this.

I actually believe this article is a well-written wrap-up about threads and
fibers, as the author explains those in a comprehensible way without diving
too much into the internals.

[1]:<https://github.com/Sage/streamlinejs>

